
Feedback: Learning How to Analyze Data via Code (Self-Directed Syllabus) - noahmbarr
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dj8vpit1p9FgmZv9OQkCbxM_TJ0c1ZFYV0GlteAJ220/edit?usp=sharing
======
noahmbarr
Really appreciate any feedback on this. I know there are a lot of choices, but
I want to learn the basics / build a foundation

